# TV Channel's LOGO



## NitrousNavneet (Jun 24, 2011)

Why all are same ?

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_pq-vAd8dhgY/SrwkvdEXQSI/AAAAAAAADeM/3UgsJS9QLbM/s320/sab.jpg
*3.bp.blogspot.com/_KdK87nT8C3g/TCRIpcHLy0I/AAAAAAAAAVQ/Mt9ZBBTPO7M/s1600/Sony+TV+logo.png
*4.bp.blogspot.com/_AcBUSVxs82w/S7Nqc6pzzYI/AAAAAAAAb2M/QGJheQfgPI8/s400/Set_Max_Logo.jpg
*www.lyngsat-logo.com/logo/tv/ss/sony_pix_tv.jpg


----------



## SlashDK (Jun 24, 2011)

They are all part of the same group. Just like star group


----------



## mitraark (Jul 1, 2011)

Why are you asking this in the Broadband and Communication Forum : ???


----------



## gagan007 (Jul 1, 2011)

such curiosity 

Max and Pix were already under Sony while SAB TV was purchased by them, I think, two years back


----------



## NitrousNavneet (Jul 1, 2011)

mitraark said:


> Why are you asking this in the Broadband and Communication Forum : ???



I don't know where to place it ?


----------



## sygeek (Jul 2, 2011)

All of them are a subset of Sony.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 2, 2011)

so you've got your answer

/thread


----------

